#  Erste Hilfe >   Schnittwunde >

## Kesey

Hallo zusammen 
Habe mich letzte Woche mit dem Küchenmesser in den Finger geschnitten, was ziemlich geblutet hat. War dann spätabends noch in einer Apotheke. Dort wurde mir gesagt dass sie nicht nähen müssen, er hat es einfach desinfiziert und ein Pflaster drüber getan. 
Doch nun habe ich heute Morgen beim Pflasterwechseln bemerkt dass auf dem Pflaster ein bräunlicher Fleck war (wieder Blut oder Eiter?). 
Ausserdem riecht die Wunde ziemlich stark. War heute nochmals in der Apotheke um einen anderen Wundverband zu holen, da die Pflaster zu wenig Luft durchliessen. Die Apothekerin sagte, nachdem sie einen Blick auf die Wunde geworfen hatte, dass alles schön verheilt. 
Doch ich mache mir trotzdem Gedanken, insbesondere wegen dem starken Geruch. Ist das normal? 
Wäre echt froh, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte, von was das kommt und was ich dagegen tun kann.  
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.

----------


## Patientenschubser

:Huh?: ? Du gehst in die Apotheke um dir einen Finger verbinden zu lassen? 
Wenn du dir Sorgen, wegen des Geruchs, machst dann geh zum Arzt.
Das wäre in diesem Fall von Anfang an die richtige Adresse gewesen! 
Ob das Blut oder Eiter ist kann dir von hier kein Mensch sagen.
Deswegen ab zum Arzt, da bist du auf der sicheren Seite....

----------


## Alexapaass

Hallo, ich kann das mit der Apotheke auch nicht ganz verstehen, warum bist du dahin gegangen und nicht ins KH gefahren? Nicht das ich dem Apotherker was will, aber er ist nunmal kein Arzt. Wenn die Wunde stark geblutet hat kann ich nicht verstehen das die dir nur ein Pflaster drauf gemacht haben und dich nicht weiter geschickt haben.
Also spätestens wo die Wunde stark riecht, wäre ich nicht mehr "nur" in die Apotheke gegangen, sondern zum Dr. oder direkt ins Kh

----------


## feli

Schmerzt die Wunde sehr stark, oder ist sie gerötet oder angeschwollen?  
lg Feli

----------


## Alexapaass

Was gibt es neues bei der Wunde, warst du im KH oder beim Arzt

----------

